# Folic Acid - High dose



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello

What strength is 'high dose' folic acid?

Thank you
Donkey


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

5mg is termed high strength. Only needed for women on certain odds or with specific medical problems or histories.

Maz x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks maz xx


----------

